# Fcuk off ( POP UP ADS ) Skoda cnuts ! >:(



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fcuk off SKODA cnuts  GGRRRRR Â 

POP UP fucking some where else you pop up ADVERT twats those fucking popups fuckers can fucking POP fucking OFF.  TWATS Â fuck off and POP off CNUTS , ps FUCK OFF.  GGRRR SKODA GGRRR Â 

Modded

Â  Â Phew..good morning all. Â Â  Â ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

??? - Octavia RS beat you off the lights or summit ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

P O P U P A D S ! 

ps Haa haa ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

oh .. i see


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> P O P Â U Â P Â Â A D S ! Â Â
> 
> ps Haa haa Â ;D


Oh no, TTotal's pet hate again ........ [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> ps Haa haa Â ;D


That sounds like the noise your car makes.. psss haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Today its GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRrrrrrrrraaggghhhh !!


----------

